# Dad's first bow deer!



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My dad has been watching me bow hunt for the last 10yrs. and finally decided to give a try at 59yrs. young. He's been shooting 3d tourneys for a year now and hunted corps land last year with no luck. This year he got a invite from a relative to hunt 20 acres next to his place. It's never been hunted and no one has been on it for 10 years. We setup a feeder and a stand 20yds away and another stand 100yds away on a trail we named ambush alley. Only took 2 weeks and he got this buck in ambush alley on his way to the feeder. Not a monster, but a mature. It's weird how the tables kind of turned. I got to teach him something and he called me first when he shot it and told me the whole story. I teared up a little. He shoots a Mission venture set at 47lbs. And uses COC fixed blades. Double lung pass through. Your never too old to Bow hunt!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

This was his first deer with a bow.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Way to go Dad!!! Nice buck! Y'all should get a two seater 4 leg stand and bow hunt together. That'd be cool.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The stand he shot it out of is a huge 2 man stand. I had other commitments. It's a 45 minute drive for me and 15 minutes for him. It's my turn now! We'll hunt together befor the season is done.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Way to go. Congrats


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

Inspires me to get my dad back into deer hunting. Great story.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Congrats to your Dad, way to go


----------

